# moss as a substrate?



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I've seen photos with moss used as a substrate for emersed Cryptocorynes. The pics that I'm referring to show plants growing in what appears to be live java moss or a similar looking species. Can anyone comment on this? Is it 100% moss, what species, etc?
aaron


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't think that its growing in moss, more likely moss is growing on the substrate with the plant. Could be wrong though.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

I've read an article stating that the author uses live moss (V. dubyana) as the only substrate for acclimating new rhizomes. He is now trying it as a long term substrate. Here's the link: http://www.greenchapter.com/article.php?id=31

But I've also seen pictures on the web where it appears the grower is either using live moss as the sole substrate or there is very little potting material left and the plant look like it is essentially growing in moss. Like I said, I've only seen pics so there could very well be substrate under the moss and the moss is simply growing with the plant. But that's why I'm asking if anyone has used 100% live moss or know of anyone who has. I also heard of people using live sphagnum but I'm talking about mosses like java moss.

aaron


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I have been growing different species on live moss, but it is a way for recovering plants or growing from rhizome. Live mosses provide good air circulation, low pH and prevent problems with fungus.









These are plantlet of C. spiralis grown from rhizomes in a live moss bed.

















C. aponogetifolia.









C. spiralis.









C. crispatula var balansae.









C. longicauda

























C. pygmaea









Moss bed for C. pontederiifolia rhizomes.

























C. usteriana -bad labeled as coronata-.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

Hi Xema,
Nice pictures. Have you ever left the plants growing in the moss permanently? Do you see any drawbacks to long term use of live moss as a substrate? Do you think that using live moss has any effect on the types and/or amounts of fertilizer that you use?
Thanks,
aaron


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Xema, I had no idea that you could do this. I would assume that this would be nutrient deficient for the plant.


----------

